# Pics from San Diego trip...



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

These are some of the pics from my trip to visit my sister Jennifer, her husband Bill, and my beautiful niece Hannah in San Diego. We went to the Birch Aqaurium in La Jolla and then took the south tour around the San Diego harbor on the Spirit of San Diego tour boat. 

Some of the aqarium pics are blurry but show the aquascapes pretty good. It was a fantastic trip, hope all enjoy, I know I did.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/matkn293/album?.dir=/6568

Click link above to go to my Yahoo pic folder.


----------



## zork (Dec 10, 2005)

*photos*

:grin: GREAT pics aint got nothing like that around by me did the little one enjoy.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, that's an awesome saltwater setup, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Great pics! It looks like it was a terriffic trip!


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

The trip was great, I wish I was still there. The Birch Aquarium is a neat place to visit, I would highly recommend for any one that goes to visit San Diego. The few pics of the bright colored reef setup was the neatest tank IMO. On the other hand you have to huge tank that is about 12' tall or so, I wish they would put the # of gallons in the tank disc. While I was there I got the chance to talk to someone that works at the aquarium and she said that there is a spicket on the pier below Birch and you can get seawater out of it for personal tank use. Too bad I live in the STL. Guess it makes it pretty easy when you have the most important source of a tank right in your backyard all prepared and ready to go. Although I did not ask what kind of preparation goes into the seawater if any before insertion into the tank systems. 

and to answer Zorks question, Yes Hannah had a blast. All she kept saying was fish, fish, fish. Hopefully we have a little enthusiast on our hands.


----------



## honmol (Jan 2, 2006)

I love the birch aquarium! I lived in San Diego until my mom married someone in Seattle and moved us up here. My dad still lives there and I go and visit sometimes. If you ever go back you should snorkel in La Jolla Cove. There are tons of Ghiribaldi


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

could job catching that pipefish in the weeds in img 2587 and 2588, they blend in so well, they're great shots


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

you mean the leafy sea dragon?

i agree, they are awesome shots. I saw some of those at the New England aquarium in Boston over new years and they're beautiful fish.


----------

